# When will my ewe lamb?



## Jas.w.lee (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi all. We've had our sheep for about 9 months now. One of our ewes "Rebel" is pregnant and I imagine about to lamb any day. She is pretty big and has bagged up quite a lot in the last month more so in the last fewdays. Her vulva is pink and soft looking and I have seen some clear discharge over the last week. She has been laying down quite a bit today. I can see movement on her right side still. Does this mean the lamb is still a fair way away? I think she is an older ewe as she has a lamb who is over 1yo. I will post some pictures of her 😊 thanks all!


----------



## Jas.w.lee (Aug 5, 2020)

Jas.w.lee said:


> Hi all. We've had our sheep for about 9 months now. One of our ewes "Rebel" is pregnant and I imagine about to lamb any day. She is pretty big and has bagged up quite a lot in the last month more so in the last fewdays. Her vulva is pink and soft looking and I have seen some clear discharge over the last week. She has been laying down quite a bit today. I can see movement on her right side still. Does this mean the lamb is still a fair way away? I think she is an older ewe as she has a lamb who is over 1yo. I will post some pictures of her 😊 thanks all!


----------



## Hufflesheep (Aug 11, 2020)

I love playing that game! I noticed her tail was lifted. Did you get lambs? I think it's almost impossible to know for sure until THE DAY. I think it's also very difficult for other ppl who don't know your sheep because they all look different.


----------



## Jas.w.lee (Aug 12, 2020)

Hufflesheep said:


> I love playing that game! I noticed her tail was lifted. Did you get lambs? I think it's almost impossible to know for sure until THE DAY. I think it's also very difficult for other ppl who don't know your sheep because they all look different.


It was the day after I posted this haha! We got twins!!! They are adorable 🥰


----------



## Sheepshape (Aug 13, 2020)

I'd have said he was imminent....what a cheat I was, though 'cos you'd already said she'd lambed.

Unless you actually see them mated and add about 147 days, then it's SO hard to tell. Even then it's a lot of guesswork.

Congratulations on the new twins, they're gorgeous.


----------



## Hufflesheep (Aug 13, 2020)

T


Jas.w.lee said:


> It was the day after I posted this haha! We got twins!!! They are adorable 🥰



That's awesome! Congratulations! Super adorable! 😍


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 14, 2020)

I got to this late so the twins are 9 days old now!   Soft vulva, clear discharge, laying down a lot, yup - imminent! 

Congrats on your new arrivals!


----------

